# Diy version of spot hogg laser align tool?



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

I've been trying to make one myself. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Going to look into these....looks pretty easy at first glance.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

Possibly something like a laser pen with a flat surface glued to it 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

If any of you guys come up with something, please post it-right, wrong or indifferent. The DIY section is always great to look at designs and tweaks as I progresses.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never seen one IRL, but I was thinking that it should be fairly easy to build one using a laser pen, or the laser from An accubow or similar.
The tricky point as I see it, without having handled one, is how far from the cam surface/how deep into the tool block the laser goes.
Is it really, really close?

The best would be a 3D scan, and then 3D print a copy of the tool, and the fit a laser, but that might be a bit over the top.... 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Thinking of one of these myself lately. Anyone come up with something,please post it here.


----------



## Bigmike66 (Apr 7, 2018)

You could probably rig something close to the eze eye laser tune pretty easy with an old sight mount and a laser pointer. Hard part would be making sure it's perfectly square.


----------



## bowbrothersmdb (Aug 15, 2017)

What I have used in the past! Please excuse pic quality





















I had a cheap laser level. I measured the height of the laser above a flat surface then add it to the height of the reference mark on the bow. Measure from the cam surface. I then scribed this distance on an old pill bottle with a perfectly flat bottom. Worked well!


----------



## bowbrothersmdb (Aug 15, 2017)

Another idea. This one took less time to build then to make this post!

If you're like me you have a bag full of arrow off-cuts. I found 5 pieces about 4" long 2 x .300" OD, 2 x .287" and 1 x .243" 
I also have a cheap laser pointer that has been abused! Remove the lens cover to give a nice parallel body.








I worked on a glass top to ensure that the pieces remain flat and parallel.

Glue the 2 .300 pieces together with super glue. Use glue sparingly cos we need to keep the arrow surfaces clean.








Position the laser on the base with the battery end just hanging off. Glue the thin arrow in front of this position.








Glue the two remaining pieces either side of thin piece. Make sure that they sit flat and parallel.


----------



## bowbrothersmdb (Aug 15, 2017)

I used elastic bands to hold the laser in place while testing. Once you're happy then you could use glue, electrical tape, cable ties etc.








I used a hacksaw to trim the excess.








Testing
















This pointer does not project a nice clean dot but for proof of concept I'm quite happy. If the pointer does not project parallel then it can be adjusted with slithers of paper under the front or back as required.


----------



## Stepping wolf (May 5, 2019)

I don't know the spot hogg but I built one simular to the following.
https://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow-medic-ez-laser-tuner-tool.html

Stepping wolf


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice builds, mates! Will have a go at all the ideas! 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## robdog82 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool Builds


----------

